# Fostering neglected dogs



## Ronni (Jun 17, 2021)

My daughter is affiliated with a variety of rescue organizations, and we both volunteer our time as we can, she more than me though Im at her house every day helping. She’s fostered all kinds of animals…day old kittens who’ve lost their mama and she’s up every two hours bottle feeding, pups who need some socialization before going to homes, reptiles who need rehab, senior dogs who’ve been abandoned and need a second chance…so many stories.

Our latest endeavor is the worst case of animal neglect and cruelty I’ve ever personally witnessed. 

Meet Dixie and Rebel, a mom and son rescued from abhorrent conditions, and whose owner is currently in the process of being prosecuted. Therefore please don’t share any of these photos.







My sweet daughter and her whole family are showering them with so much love and attention and I’m hopeful that their rehabilitation will go smoothly!  send lots of positive vibes their way will you?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 17, 2021)

Oh my God.  How horrible. 
Some people don’t deserve air. 
Bless her heart for being so strong and courageous. I’d be a complete basket case if I tried something like this.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 17, 2021)

Sending much love and positive thoughts to these two beautiful dogs. They obviously need and are enjoying their cuddles and attention. 

Your daughter & family have my utmost respect, as do you.


----------



## bowmore (Jun 17, 2021)

I flew missions for Pilots n' Paws to relocate rescue animals to new forever homes. The first one I flew was a Belgian Malinois who was rescued from the streets of Tijuana. Attached is a picture of him in his new forever home


----------



## Ronni (Jun 17, 2021)

They are two of the sweetest dogs I’ve ever dealt with. It’s as if they know their lives are being saved and they are giving back with complete trust, love, and adoration.

it boggles my mind that animals who’ve been as thoroughly abused as these two have can continue to be so loving and gentle, and adoring of whoever gives them attention. They are the best of the best and I feel very privileged to be a part of their rescue story.


----------



## Ronni (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## ohioboy (Jun 17, 2021)

That's great Ronni. I adore animals myself and get angry when I see horrid abuse. I hope the owner gets the black plague.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 17, 2021)

Oh God, I can barely look at those poor creatures. Blessings to your daughter, @Ronni . 

And to you @bowmore! My heart thanks you.


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 17, 2021)

Ronni said:


> View attachment 169681


Seems they love you too...


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 18, 2021)

In Erie ,PA,, there was a recent rescue  of house  full of dogs & cats.
The rescue group is in need of  foster   care givers  for them.

Edited to add.

Humane  of Erie has  40 rescued dogs.
Getting 29 dogs in  from Alabama .
Hope we have Senor Forum members  in NW Pa that  are willing to be fosters.

I feel that I have my hands full with  our 6 month old pup.
He appears to have some anxiety issues.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 18, 2021)

While working as a socialworker located in the ghetto's of NY I came upon a puppy that been abandoned hiding in a crumbling project building. It was crying/whimpering , so I tried to heal him and give him a home. My roommate made that impossible so I had to release it back on the street hoping someone would adopt him.


----------

